# small - medium birds?



## eoj89 (Jun 20, 2013)

the boss (my mum) says that she refuses to have anything other than bird/s.

can i have a list of small - medium birds?(ex. budgies).

i don't need questioning i just need a list, it's too hot to be moaned at over the internet :Na_Na_Na_Na:..

don't have to be parrots btw


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

Without knowing what size you class as small and medium I have included a few below, some are better as aviary/outdoor birds and some are ok indoors (left for you to research as you said just a list).

Finches: too many to list all but here's a few popular types: zebras, Bengalese/Society, Java sparrows, Star finches, Nuns/Munia, Gouldian, Owl, Silver bills, Spice etc
Canaries
Diamond doves
Various soft bills e.g. Zosterops, Pekin Robins, Tanagers, Toucanets etc
Button Quails
Parakeets: Tourquisine, Bourke, Brotogeris sp. (if you can find them), Mountain parakeet, Linolated/Barred, Plum headed parakeet, Red rumps, Barraband, Rock Pebblers, Ringnecks, Rosellas, Kakarikis etc
Small/Medium Parrots: Parrotlets, Meyers, Senegal, Fig, Hanging Parrots, Various Lorikeets, Quakers/Monk, Some Conures, Pionus Parrots, love birds, Hahn's Macaw, Nobel Macaw etc
Bantam hens
Call ducks


----------



## eoj89 (Jun 20, 2013)

samurai said:


> Without knowing what size you class as small and medium I have included a few below, some are better as aviary/outdoor birds and some are ok indoors (left for you to research as you said just a list).
> 
> Finches: too many to list all but here's a few popular types: zebras, Bengalese/Society, Java sparrows, Star finches, Nuns/Munia, Gouldian, Owl, Silver bills, Spice etc
> Canaries
> ...


are most of these readily available/able to interact with?(if that makes sense)

thank you for the list though, looking into all of these and should have one before christmas 

tanagers are so gorgeous though, amazing colours.


----------



## Turaco (Jul 24, 2013)

-Caiques are great and get very tame.
-Starlings are pretty, clever and sing beautifully, look for Spreo, glossy, red winged etc. Indoor large cage with option to fly about or outside aviary. Best with more than one.
-Turaco for outside medium to large aviary. Size of woodpigeon but wonderful birds, go for handrear for a closer relationship
-Corvids (crows). Similar intelligence to parrot, can be indoor or out. Known a few and are great fun but need time- just like a parrot!
-Owls. Little owl, white faced scops owl etc

Obviously do the research first but you can have great fun and a fab pet with the right bird!


----------



## dragonbeardo (Apr 20, 2010)

there are some real nice button quail look at red breasted, blue breasted, darth vader, white, pied and silver tuxedo pied


----------

